# when should I milk out colostrum for freezer? (or should I not?)



## patandchickens (Apr 4, 2011)

I now have an actual lamb  (Well, Peacie does, not *me* obviously LOL) (http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9613&p=2).

Now, the books all say you should always have a supply of colostrum in the freezer in case of future need. I only have two other girl-sheep, one overdue to lamb and the other one I couldn't tell you if she's even bred. Still, I can see where it'd be a good thing to have in general.

So, what would you do? The lamb was born at 5 a.m. (it is about 10 a.m. here now). She gets up and nurses periodically for maybe 15-20 sec at a time but is still somewhat wobbly. Ewe has not yet passed the afterbirth; she seems generally kindly-disposed towards her lamb and is being a reasonable mom but not necessarily going to set new world record for strength of motherhood skills. (She is a first timer)

*DO* I try to collect some colostrum, or do I skip it and let the lamb get stronger and better bonded to ewe? If you think I *should* collect some colostrum, do I do it right now, or a bit later, or what? I have no idea when it changes over to plain ol' milk, in sheep, nor how much individual variation there is in that timing, so any advice appreciated.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, if you're going to take colostrum from a ewe it's best to do it from one who has lost her lambs, but one with a single is also a good opportunity to try to get some.  Amount of colostrum varies greatly though, so who knows how much your ewe has.  If she lambed yesterday, the best colostrum would be the first day but the second day will still be worth saving.  If your little ewe lamb seems like she's nursed a few times, you could try to milk some out to freeze.  

Oh wait, she was born today?  It would still be ok to take some colostrum since you have seen the lamb nurse several times, and it's likely your ewe would have enough for at least 2 lambs.  If you could get 1/2 cup today and 1/2 cup tomorrow, I'd try that.  Freeze it seperately though, so if you need it you can feed the best stuff first.  

Or you could wait until this afternoon or this evening if you wanted.  There's really no right or wrong answer.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 4, 2011)

OK thanks, I think I will wait til this evening -ish, as I am still not quite 100% sure whether they are both ok at this point. 

(Went out there again just now, snuggled together, lamb breathing a bit hard though, no afterbirth yet. Will keep an eye on them. I wish I had ever *seen* a newborn lamb before so I had an idea what normal is.)

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 28, 2011)

How is the ewe and lamb?  Were you able to collect colostrum?

We keep a bag of powdered colostrum in the freezer in the event of an emergency.

I have never tried to milk one of our ewes.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 28, 2011)

Summary: coulda, but din't  

Dragged feet too long with Peace; did not want brawl with crazy little shetland ewe; was planning on getting some from the last-lambing ewe Hope but then she had twins and one was seeming a bit weebly and 'not gaining' the first day or two so I held off and that was that.

I guess my thinking at this point is, I only have 3 ewes so hopeuflly I will not NEED any colostrum next spring, and if worst came to worst I know enough friend-of-a-friend sheep raisers around here that hopefully I could bum some if really needed. Will just keep fingers crossed for smooth lambings next spring and try to get some *then*.

The lambs are all doing great though, man are they ever fun to watch and they grow so *fast*!  Am hoping to start milking Peace a little bit next week and then transition to keeping lambs separate at night and milking in morning, once the twins are old enough. We'll see.

Pat


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 28, 2011)

We had an unexpected birth April 2009 and had to bottle feed.  We were not prepared at the time, and at 9:30pm a lovely couple who we had NEVER met let us drive to their house to get colostrum for the baby.  

It was a pretty good drive and took us 45 minutes to get to their house.  We mailed them a thank you card with a gift certificate to TSC.  

Glad to hear all is well.  And yes, watching babies run around, jumping and twisting is GREAT fun!


----------

